# Toureg or Q5?



## chead (Jul 9, 2007)

Howdy. My soon to be wife and I are looking into getting a crossover in the next 6 mos and have narrowed it down between a Q5 and a Toureg. They're both fantastic cars so we know we can't go wrong.

Just wondering what consideration factors you all had that made you go the Toureg route over the Q5 as I believe they're about the same price right now (at least the 11's are).

Any advice you have is appreciated!

Cheers.


----------



## SUVA (Mar 13, 2005)

I really liked the way the Q5 drove, but the cargo area was just too small.


----------



## hhaller (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm debating this myself. A modestly-equipped 2.0T Q5 will come in around the same price-or maybe a bit less than-a V6 Sport Touareg, but the main point of debate for me is the fuel efficiency between the two. 

Q5 gets 20/27 and the VR6 T-reg gets 16/23. So I guess it depends on your driving locale, driving habits, commute, etc. 

The Q5 isn't too shabby with interior space, either, though it offers a few cubic feet less than the VW. 

*Obviously if you have the cash for a TDI Touareg, you take that, no questions asked.


----------



## fschris (Mar 7, 2010)

The Touareg is way more capable off road vehicle... it can tow a 747 and is way more unique. The Q5 is no way near the SUV capabilities of the Touareg. I think Q5 is just for Doctors and Lawyers wives. The Touareg is a car for a serious enthusiast. Make sure you buy new or CPO.... You dont want repair bills.... on either.


----------



## grohgreg (Jun 12, 2011)

I think you guys are comparing apples and oranges here. From my perspective the Q5 compares to the Tiguan. Neither are available with a diesel engine, and compete with the compacts down in BMW X3 territory. And that's also why the Q5 seems smaller than the Touareg. You should be comparing the Touareg with the Q7 and the Porsche Cayenne, all of which offer diesels. They compete up in Mercedes M-class and BMW X5 territory.

//greg//


----------



## AutoUnion32 (Oct 4, 2008)

TDI Touareg. 


/thread


----------



## AutoUnion32 (Oct 4, 2008)

grohgreg said:


> I think you guys are comparing apples and oranges here. From my perspective the Q5 compares to the Tiguan. Neither are available with a diesel engine, and compete with the compacts down in BMW X3 territory. And that's also why the Q5 seems smaller than the Touareg. You should be comparing the Touareg with the Q7 and the Porsche Cayenne, all of which offer diesels. They compete up in Mercedes M-class and BMW X5 territory.
> 
> //greg//


Cayenne does not offer diesel. If it did, I'd have one. opcorn:


----------



## grohgreg (Jun 12, 2011)

AutoUnion32 said:


> Cayenne does not offer diesel. If it did, I'd have one. opcorn:


They do actually, at least in Europe for the moment: http://www.insideline.com/porsche/cayenne/2010/2010-porsche-cayenne-diesel-30-tdi-first-drive.html

But maybe they scrapped the US-model idea, or perhaps just pushed it off a model year. I was going by this: http://www.automobilesreview.com/auto-news/2011-porsche-cayenne-diesel-hit-us-market/24834/

//greg//


----------



## jasonmallory (Feb 12, 2011)

I would go with the Touareg. The features are awesome and it has lots of room. If you carry passengers, they will like sitting in the back much better! I have a friend with a Q5 and we both agree there is a little more comfort and some small features that make the Touareg a little better as far as user options, gadgets, and comfort.


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

grohgreg said:


> I think you guys are comparing apples and oranges here. From my perspective the Q5 compares to the Tiguan. Neither are available with a diesel engine, and compete with the compacts down in BMW X3 territory. And that's also why the Q5 seems smaller than the Touareg. You should be comparing the Touareg with the Q7 and the Porsche Cayenne, all of which offer diesels. They compete up in Mercedes M-class and BMW X5 territory.
> 
> //greg//


Actually the Q5 and Tiguan are not the same platform. The Tiguan is based on the GTI and the A3. The Q5 is based on the A4. Audi is developing a Q3. Now that will share the platform with the Tiguan.


----------



## VWHACK (Jan 10, 2001)

*apples and oranges*

Q5 is nice, but small. Touareg has more to offer and is more spacious inside.
I don't think they are even comparable, the Q5 is more car like, where the Touareg is more Lux / SUV..
Drive them both, back to back. if its a grocery getter the Audi is very upscale. If its a suburban assault vehicle, get the VW.
But either way the Audi is just a glorified Tiguan ( quasi- small crossover)
From a technician standpoint the Audi will always have a higher cost of ownership.


----------



## disla (Nov 21, 2010)

*had a Q5, got Touareg Sport a day ago *

Hi,

I owned a 2010 3.2 Q5, which I loved. 
Unfortunately it was totaled in an accident which the car handled greatly and saved both of us.
I spent a month trying to find a replacement Q5 and also trying to shed some payments, as those were a bit of a stretch for us.
I was going to pick up a 2.0 Q5 Premium today, in a color I didn't even like, since it was the ONLY 2.0T Premium available in the whole state of NJ.
However, when I went to my VW dealer on Saturday to service my wife's CC, they made me an offer only an idiot would refuse, shedding 8K(!) off of the Touareg's MSRP and resulting a monthly payment equal to the Premium 2.0 Q5. I didn't think twice and was driving home in an awesome Touareg in less than an hour.
My fresh observations:


Touareg does feel a little heavier, although I wasn't pushing it yet, waiting for it to break in.
However, the steering, handling, suspension are simply sublime!
 I love Touareg's 8-speed, and frankly feel better having a non-turbo engine after discovering the sluggishness of the 2.0 turbo engine at 90+F temps and high humidity that affected our CC's performance.
 Interior of a Touareg feels MUCH bigger, esp. its shoulder- and back seat's leg room, although I do miss the panoramic sunroof and leather seats that are only available on the Lux trim.
 The new [STANDARD!] infotainment in Touareg is simply jaw-dropping. User interface and graphics seem way better than my 2010 Q5's, providing Navigation, Optical Parking System, DVD player, internal 18GB HD and two SD cards as a STANDARD equipment! I loved the large driver's monitor with all of the features and especially the replicated navigation route.
Adaptive HID lights with beautiful LEDs are standard on Touareg and are only available on Premium Plus trim on the Q5, let alone the Navigation.
 Voice recognition and the amount of voice-controlled features is far more advanced vs Audi's (maybe those also changed this year?). Touch-screen is far more intuitive, too.
 I do disagree with those criticizing Audi's Quattro performance, it is an awesome AWD system and was handling deep snow really well.
 Price. BIG difference here. Audi dealers do not have any inventory and charge at least $1200 OVER the invoice.
Unlike that, my VW dealer shed nearly 8K off of the sticker, saving me valuable time and money, providing me with a car with the options and in the color I love! Thank you, Reydel VW!!
8. Scheduled maintenance is included with VW with Audi remaining one of the few manufacturers NOT offering a complimentary one and selling their Audi Care (which doesn't even cover Tire Rotation!) for over $700. What a rip off!
9. Fuel economy. So far I got 24mpg on the highway(same as 3.2 Q5) on the Touareg, but the city gas mileage difference is bigger. However, Touareg uses regular gas!
10. Workmanship, controls, interior is of the same great quality, even if Touareg Sport doesn't have wood inserts (piano-black ones look great!), it does have certain elements that Audi doesn't.



Conclusion: If the size and money matter, get a Touareg, especially if you are going to lease it.
Otherwise Q5 is a vehicle that I absolutely loved! One of my favorites was the dual-clutch transmission that seemed to have simply read my mind.
Come back for an update once I break-in my Touareg though.


----------



## VWHACK (Jan 10, 2001)

damn, he nailed it...


----------



## grohgreg (Jun 12, 2011)

disla said:


> However, Touareg uses regular gas!


Nice eval. You might want to check on the regular gasoline part though. Mines a diesel, but everything I've read about the gasser says it takes premium.

//greg//


----------



## hhaller (Jun 14, 2011)

grohgreg said:


> Nice eval. You might want to check on the regular gasoline part though. Mines a diesel, but everything I've read about the gasser says it takes premium.
> 
> //greg//


I believe you are correct...the VR6 should be taking premium fuel. I would not put it past the honorable sales folk to tell you otherwise, though.


----------



## oregontiguan (Aug 5, 2009)

We have owned a Q5 2.0 with Premium Pkg for about 4 months. It is a great car and no issues.
27 mpg on the highway (confirmed) - 18.5-19.5 around town with AC on and burning 10% ethanol premium. The ride is more car like than any SUV I have owned. Size is nice for parking. Miss not having a dipstick to check the oil (computer monitored and shown on dash) -what are they going to come up with next ??

Unfortunately, we have decided to buy a small travel trailer and I don't think trying to tow it with the Q5 would be too satisfactory - so may be looking at getting a Touareg TDI. Know of anyone looking for a Q5 with 2600 miles on it ?? I am prepared to take my beating and go on down the road


----------



## hhaller (Jun 14, 2011)

You could always post an ad on here. Details never hurt, either.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

hhaller said:


> You could always post an ad on here. Details never hurt, either.



Ads for Q5s should be posted here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?5218-Q5-Cars

Not on this forum.


----------



## hhaller (Jun 14, 2011)

spockcat said:


> Ads for Q5s should be posted here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?5218-Q5-Cars
> 
> Not on this forum.


That's what I meant. Sorry.


----------



## oregontiguan (Aug 5, 2009)

OK thanks- will do.


----------



## mtlve (Sep 30, 2010)

cant be comparing these 2... compare the touareg to the q7


----------



## kleinbus (Sep 9, 2008)

From size standpoint the order is... (from small to large)

VW Tiguan
Audi Q5
VW Touareg
Audi Q7

Q7 is only 7 seater.

Depending the continent, Q5, Touareg and Q7 haves 3L V6 TDI (and other TDI's)

I have 2009 Q5 3.2L V6 gasser I bought new and now ticking 62k miles. I have been debating to jump to new "non H/L transfercase" Touareg TDI for better towing rating and a tad better mileage.

By comparing the spec data from each, Touareg cab itself seems to be inch or two bigger than Q5 but still smaller than Q7 so I have to wait and see do I end up to buy another Q5 or do I jump to Touareg.


I do 1100 miles trips from Kansas to Utah and tow about 1700 lbs (trailer 750+ atv 800lbs + junk) and by calculating from miles and from used gallons I average around 16 mpg with heavy foot meaning I manually shift down to keep the speed.











On highway with bare car going 60 mph I get around 27 mpg and going 75 mph on highway it drops down to 23-25 mpg.

One thing is sure, after two cars with Panorama roof I will make sure next car is with solid roof.


----------



## grohgreg (Jun 12, 2011)

You'll have to stay with the basic Touareg TDI Sport then. Because if you jump to the Lux or Executive package, both include panoramic roof. 

FWIW, I tow a 6000# cabbed tractor on a 16' tandem - combined trailer load and tongue weight right at the VW recommended max - and get about 15 mpg in hill country. Far far less downshifting than I expected. That's one thing I hated about towing with my 3/4 ton pickup; the constant downshifting. But in the case of the Touareg TDI, I guess that's the 406 ft-lbs of torque at work.

//greg//


----------



## kleinbus (Sep 9, 2008)

My personal issue is the TDI.

I used to own only TDI's when I was back in Europe and got spoiled with torque and rare shifts.

Moved to States, bought my first gasser and pretty soon felt I was was getting nuts with constant shifting. Later bought Dodge Ram 2500 4x4 Megacab with Cummins 5.9L and it was good for heavy towing I did once a while but when empty, its mileage sucked.

I really like the Q5 for its size but no TDI for North America no matter it is sales hit in Europe makes me look at Touareg TDI, which convenienly is few inchs bigger than Q5 but not as big as Q7.

Some folks here are quite right while reminding people to have perspective in regards the towing. 3L TDI is not same as 6.7L Cummins on Ram, which is not same as 15L Cummins on 18-wheeler.

If my Q5 with 3.2L gas gets 23-25 on highway going 75mph and someone gets better mileage with bigger Touareg then be happy. 

Same applies to towing, if mine gets about 16mpg towing 1700lbs on highway going 75mph and someone gets better towing heavier then be happy.

Anyways, I got quote from one dealer and TDI sport with solid roof and things I want is pretty much same as new 3.2L Q5 so I need to get ready for shopping....


----------



## SickTRed08FSI (Apr 29, 2011)

I test drove the Audi Q5 & Q7 before Deciding on my 2010 Touareg TDI. In my opinion, the Touareg was the best bang for buck. I dont really care about ultra luxorious seat and such. The Touareg TDI gets better MPG than the Q7.


----------



## hhaller (Jun 14, 2011)

Kleinbus,
Did you have some sort of problem with the panoramic roof on your Q5? I have read off and on about people having problems with leaks; just curious.


----------



## texas_golfer (Feb 17, 2001)

I cross shopped these. You can cross-shop anything, guys. It just depends on what you want. I could cross shop a banana and a turtle, if I'm looking for a snack. Wait, what? 
Anyway, when I bought my Flex, I was deciding between a Touareg TDI, a used Passat AWD and the Flex. Settled on the Flex. Now when upgrading from my wife's A4 Avant, I looked very closely at the Q5 (2.0T and 3.2L) and the 'Reg TDI. Here were my thoughts: 

+TDI 
Better dealers (in general) 
No wheel vibration issues!!! (See any audi forum and you'll know what I'm talking about) 
I was leaning slightly toward 2.0T Q5, and there aren't any (have to order) with the top-end features she wanted (e.g., nav+keyless entry+Bang & Olufson stereo) and the 4 cylinder. 
VW salesman totally up front, helpful, and from the beginning treated me (100% via email at my request) like I was a serious person who might be interested in buying a car for almost sixty freaking thousand dollars. Audi salesmen seemed completely uninterested in selling me anything. (This is my third VW and I've had three Audis, and this is the rule, not the exception.) 
Wish the Q5 3.2L had 8 speed auto like 2.0T or TReg 
Keyless system seems better executed in TReg 
Space wasn't important to us (I have a Flex), but the TReg is slightly roomier 
Pretty awesome range (600 miles or so vs. probably 300 or so in the Audis) 
Less showy, more stealth due to VW badge instead of 4 rings 
I don't like the Q5's LEDs; I do like the TReg's. 

+Q5 
2.0T is great value and very good fuel economy 
Even 3.2L Prestige S-Line is cheaper than a TDI Executive (free maintenance does NOT make up for the price difference, which is staggering, frankly) 
Braking is slightly better; acceleration is slightly faster. The former was one of the major factors that made me second guess the TReg - just for a second 
More panache/ooh la la factor (not important to us) 
I hate the wood trim on upper level TRegs - yes, it's nice for wood trim, but I simply don't like it. Q5s at least have an S-Line optional aluminum trim. 
TReg is slightly higher to step up and into, ditto for loading into TReg cargo area 

=TIE 
Neither model has backup cameras right now 
Both super-nice interiors - and exteriors, come to think of it 
Many other things are ties - these really should be cross-shopped. 

I really love Audis, but the A4 is probably going to be our last. Probably. There's just too much stacked up in the VDub's favor. Oh, and I'm really, really SICK of Audi dealers. We're picking up this beaut tomorow:


----------



## kleinbus (Sep 9, 2008)

hhaller said:


> Kleinbus,
> Did you have some sort of problem with the panoramic roof on your Q5? I have read off and on about people having problems with leaks; just curious.


 
The roof.... 

We had panorama on Tiguan, got darkest 5% tint on it, got so dark that couldn't see through and it still absorbed the sun infra-rays that heated the glass itself and kept radiating to interior so we both hated it. 

Q5 was few weeks without tint and it was no go so I called the tinting shop, got 20% tint so we could see through. Got BBQed inside so back to the tint shop, old off and new darkest 5% tint on. Still same issue as we had with Tiguan. Tinted roof seems to work ok below 90F days but when it gets 95, 100 and above, shade closed and even with the 5% tint the panorama is the worst POS vanity junk as blasting AC doesn't cool the car down. Actually it cools the interior air after 1 hours drive on highway but the glass keeps radiating the heat and makes my wife and baby at the back seat sweat like a dog. 

Next car will be with solid roof!! and TDI so it will be either 2011 or 2012 Touareg TDI depending when I get to the point to pull the trigger. 

Technically I have not have issues with the roof nor car itself.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

SickTRed08FSI said:


> I test drove the Audi Q5 & Q7 before Deciding on my 2010 Touareg TDI. In my opinion, the Touareg was the best bang for buck. I dont really care about ultra luxorious seat and such. The Touareg TDI gets better MPG than the Q7.


 I looked at all three as well. My wife ruled out the Q7 because she thought it was too big. We ruled out the Q5 because the trunk wasn't big enough for our double stroller. That said, had that fit we may have gone that way. The 2.0T is compelling, and was curious about tuning potential. 

My wife and I both really like the Touareg and as you mentioned, it's the most efficient instance of the 3.0 TDI in the US market right now. I know Q5 will get hybrid, 3.0 TDI and 3.0 TFSI after the facelift and that will certainly make it more compelling for those looking to improve fuel economy or for improved performance. 

Interestingly, my wife really dug the Touareg for one more reason. She likes its under cover nature. There's a family with a new Cayenne 3.6 (base) in our kid's school and she thinks it (and likely the Q7 S-line that I was pushing for) carry a bit too much money stigma. The Touareg has the same level of luxury and material quality as the other two but without the showing off your money stigma.


----------



## hhaller (Jun 14, 2011)

kleinbus said:


> The roof....
> 
> We had panorama on Tiguan, got darkest 5% tint on it, got so dark that couldn't see through and it still absorbed the sun infra-rays that heated the glass itself and kept radiating to interior so we both hated it.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the good advice. I have been going back and forth over the importance of a sunroof; they are certainly nice to have but I see your point about it heating up the vehicle. 

I wish VW still offered the "normal" sunroof on the Touareg as well as the panoramic. It would be a nice touch if they offered that on the Sport package--just about every competitor in that price range includes a sunroof, so why not?


----------



## SickTRed08FSI (Apr 29, 2011)

@George - I agree. My wife and I looked at Cayenne as well. The money we saved allowed us to do a few things to the Touareg and pocket a good bit. Future plans are: Uni tune, H&R lowering springs, and tint. I just wish my Touareg had privacy pull up screens like my B6.


----------



## hhaller (Jun 14, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I looked at all three as well. My wife ruled out the Q7 because she thought it was too big. We ruled out the Q5 because the trunk wasn't big enough for our double stroller. That said, had that fit we may have gone that way. The 2.0T is compelling, and was curious about tuning potential.
> 
> My wife and I both really like the Touareg and as you mentioned, it's the most efficient instance of the 3.0 TDI in the US market right now. I know Q5 will get hybrid, 3.0 TDI and 3.0 TFSI after the facelift and that will certainly make it more compelling for those looking to improve fuel economy or for improved performance.
> 
> Interestingly, my wife really dug the Touareg for one more reason. She likes its under cover nature. There's a family with a new Cayenne 3.6 (base) in our kid's school and she thinks it (and likely the Q7 S-line that I was pushing for) carry a bit too much money stigma. The Touareg has the same level of luxury and material quality as the other two but without the showing off your money stigma.


Just a sidenote to this conversation...you were right about the panoramic sunroof radiating heat. I just test drove a Jeep GC with one; with the shade/cover in place you could still feel a bit of warmth radiating from it, but with the cover open that glass does generate some serious heat. Maybe nice to have in the winter, but a definite drawback in the summer.


----------



## 1Point8TDan (Sep 4, 2003)

Considering the demographics of Q5 drivers, I say Touareg. When it was first released, I really wanted a Q5 badly. I would also consider the Evoque: 










If TDI fits your budget, get the Touareg w/o any more questions. :laugh:


----------

